# iPAd et imprimante Airprint



## Pipo2A (3 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

voici mon problème: 

Je possède un iPad 2 et un PC portable. Je viens d'acquérir une imprimante HP Envy 100 AirPrint. 

L'imprimante a immédiatement reconnu ma Livebox et la connexion au réseau a été établie après l'entrée du code de sécurité. 

Quant à mon iPad, il ne reconnaît l'imprimante que si mon PC est allumé sans que je vois le rapport entre les deux...

Il me semblait justement que le système AirPrint autorisait une impression autonome. 

Merci pour votre éclairage.


----------



## Pipo2A (4 Juillet 2011)

Les services techniques d'Apple et de HP n'ont pu résoudre le problème. Donc retour de l'imprimante. Dommage car elle était bien belle...


----------



## lineakd (4 Juillet 2011)

@pipo2a, ton ex-imprimante, était-ce celle-ci?


----------



## Le docteur (4 Juillet 2011)

Ben apparemment il passait par le Mac, donc...


----------



## Pipo2A (4 Juillet 2011)

AirPrint n'est pas encore au point...


----------

